# Resawing Using Band Saw



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2016)

I have some pine boards that are 7/8" x 11" x 9' long that I would like to resaw in half in order to end up with thinner lumber. I am looking for any advice that anyone might have before I tackle this project, such as would it be better to cut the boards to a shorter length before processing, best blade to use, etc. Want to avoid pitfalls that others might have run up against. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 12, 2016)

Hmmmm ...anyone have a band mill close to you that you could jig something up to cut those boards (how many ).......going to take a band saw with a bit of muscle and one that will accept a decent width blade.......this will be a good topic.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 12, 2016)

As sidecar said it's gonna take a bandsaw that's capable. What kind of saw you got or plan to use? That will answer alot of your questions.

Instead of doing the whole thing I would Definetly cut close to your lengths then trim up afterward. Otherwise running a 9 footer would be a two man operation IMO.

I use a big grizzly at work for big stuff that has a 5hp motor, we also have an old do all 10hp that is a monster. I. probably would be hesitant to try that wide of a board on a little saw.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 12, 2016)

My advice would be to make sure your saw is set up properly. If you haven't seen the snodgrass bandsaw tune up video on YouTube, watch it. A 2-3 tpi blade is what you want to use, and IME, wider is better. I prefer 3/4 because they tend to run straighter easier. But everyone has their preference. Definitely cut them down to close to finished dimensions, just makes it easier to handle. My rikon with a 1.5hp motor resaws 12" without issue

Reactions: Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 12, 2016)

If you have a good table saw run the board on edge through the saw cutting a 2" deep kerf on both edges. That will help guide the bandsaw blade through the board. Agree the bandsaw needs to be tuned with a big blade.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2016)

Shouldn't be a problem, pine is a soft wood, cuts easy, I agree with everyones advice so far, I will add; use a fresh blade, and don't rush the cutting, if you push too much on the board, the blade will deflect and drift...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I have a 16" Jet, and I've run it with a 1" blade for other hardwood work. I've just not tackled a more precise job where I want to effectively slice boards in half, so that both slices are usable. Thought that pine would certainly be easier than most hardwoods to process. I have 20+ boards of this dimension to cut. Chuck


----------



## Sidecar (Jan 12, 2016)

What's the kerf on that 1 inch blade....if your dead on center thickness of the two halfs are going to less than 3/8 or .375


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2016)

Sidecar said:


> What's the kerf on that 1 inch blade....if your dead on center thickness of the two halfs are going to less than 3/8 or .375


Kerf is pretty wide, not sure of the exact measurement. And that is a good point. Might should downsize to a smaller blade. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2016)

And a 1 inch blade on a 16" wheel is big, at least in the book I read. The wider the blade the less it likes to bend. Also the wider the blade, The closer the saw has to be on set up. A lot a times I have used a 3/8's blade to resaw with my 20" saw and with good results..

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------

